

One-on-one plus fun adds up to 'stunning' progress in maths - mongohill
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/education/article6115670.ece
One-on-one plus fun adds up to 'stunning' progress in maths
======
dxjones
The article is gushing with superlatives and amazing anecdotes. For instance,
"The results have been excellent. One autistic child moved up a phenomenal
amount and is proving to be a highly able mathematician." Is it really the
case that after generations of struggling to do teaching right, the long
sought after key to mathematical education has been discovered? ... and
perhaps even the cure for autism?

... best taken with a grain of salt

From reading the article, it seems like an advertising campaign encouraging
parents to count with their children (in addition to reading with them) might
do just as much (or more) as this new educational program.

